# 

## orasje

Witam serdecznie, z uwagi na ukształtowanie terenu musiałem wyciąC cześć wzgórza no i mam skarpę w dwóch stron około 3 m wyskosci do 1.5 m i długości około 20 m jak na zdjęciach. Jak myslicie, jak najlepiej ją zabezpieczyć przed osuwaniem i ...sąsiadem. Podłoże to głównie glina z domieszkami. Czy mur z lanego betonu a może pale a może druciane kosze z kiemieniami w środku?... Prosze o sugestie i podzielenie sie doswiadczeniami.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Musiales? Zgodnie z poziomem "0" jaki wyznaczyl geolog oraz projektem domu? A moze basen budujesz? Przed sasiadem? A mur oporowy chcesz budowac na granicy dzialki? Na to, o ile wiem trzeba miec PnB. Jednym slowem "wryles" sie w dzialke i zrobiles z niej koryto "rzeczne" i na srodku tego "basenu" chcesz zbudowac dom?  :Confused: 
Napisz cos wiecej...
Budowa domu na wzgorzu ze schodkowymi fundamentami lub z czesciowym podpiwniczeniem chyba nie sprawialaby trudnosci.  :smile:

----------


## orasje

Dom już stoi na poziomie zero oczywiście. Wyciecie, czy też wyrównanie terenu wokół domu to operacja nieunikniona , w przeciwnym razie miałbym skarpe pod oknami na ich wysokości. Oczywiscie na mur oporowy potrzebne jest zezwolenie ale na nic wiecej...no jeszcze na podnoszenie terenu-poziomu pod dom. Pytanie-prośba w temacie jest jednak inna, bez wzgledu nn to czy bedzie tam basen czy kort tenisowy. Powtórze jeszcze raz-w jaki sposób najlepiej zabezpieczyć -umocnić skarpę?. W chwili obecnej optuje za koszami gabionowymi, czy ktoś już stosował takie rozwiązania?. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Blechert

Kosze gabionowe są drogie i kamienie do tego też są drogie - w sporej ilości. Może wystarczy wyprofilować tę skarpę pod jakimś sensownym kątem. Na to położyć matę z tworzywa ale o strukturze płyty ażurowej. Do otworów nasypać kamyków i posadzić rośliny o mocnym korzeniu palowym np. jest dużo ładnych odmian sosen dużych i małych plus niskie rośliny okrywowe. Ładne i stosunkowo tanie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zibik_eng

> ...Powtórze jeszcze raz-w jaki sposób najlepiej zabezpieczyć -umocnić skarpę?.


Będę mało oryginalny... Może wg PROJEKTU?

----------


## Aleksandryta

Az prosi sie o jakis wypadek zwiazany z obsunieciem sie skarpy np. na dziecko.  :sad:  I chcesz do tego dolu dzieci puszczac?

----------


## longajlent

Wiesz jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia to tak jak poprzednicy piep.... trzy po trzy. Na mur oporowy do 1,20 nie potrzebne pozwolenie musisz też zrobić spad takie klify sie obsuną. Jeżeli masz więcej miejsca na działce to można porobić tarasy. Sytuacja prosta nie jest ale do wybrnięcia.

----------


## Rudolff

> Wiesz jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia to tak jak poprzednicy piep.... trzy po trzy. Na mur oporowy do 1,20 nie potrzebne pozwolenie musisz też zrobić spad takie klify sie obsuną. Jeżeli masz więcej miejsca na działce to można porobić tarasy. Sytuacja prosta nie jest ale do wybrnięcia.


A gdzie w przepisach jest informacja że na mur oporowy do 1,20m nie potrzebne jest pozwolenie na budowe?

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Prosze o sugestie i podzielenie sie doswiadczeniami.


Jeśli już tak zacząłeś od KOŃCA, to nie ma wyjścia - trzeba będzie wynająć kafar i pale długości gdzieś od 5 do 7 m, aby je osadzić przynajmniej na głębokości ok. 2 m (przedtem jednak proponuję zlecić odpowiedniemu projektantowi dokładne zaklasyfikowanie tego gruntu i wykonanie obliczeń). Zaszalowanie od strony sąsiada betonowymi płytami a powyżej np. siatkę lub inne ogrodzenie. No i zaprojektować sensowne odwodnienie, abyś nie zbierał na swojej działce całej wody z góry  :wink: 
Całe to przedsięwzięcie nie będzie więc (niestety) tanie  :sad: 


A domek (z garażem) na zboczu byłby taki ładny!  :cool:

----------


## piotrborkowski

Witam 

Drogi Panie  usytuowanie budynku w takim terenie było kapitalne ale na powierzchni gruntu takim jak jest bez wgryzania się w dół.Widzę bardzo duży błąd ze strony Pana bo poszedł Pan w kierunku ponoszenia wielkich kosztów z ustabilizowaniem skarp.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## encefalo

moim zdaniem tak by było bezpiecznie i ładnie kopiemy fundament lejemy i murujemy murek oporowy np z kamienia a od str skarpy dolewamy beton np do płyty osb tak żeby wyszło 30cm grubości w środku przezbroić poziomo dwoma drutami fi 10 i ewentualnie wypuścić do góry słupki metalowe między którymi poprzeczki i przykręcić klepki drewniane

----------

